# 97 Jeep Wrangler Plow set-up.



## Stanwrangler

Hi New to the forums recently got a 97 jeep wrangler, 6 cylinder, 5 speed. Im looking for a good plow set-up for the winter I've seen the Plow way plows and aren't a fan of them so Im looking for either a Meyer setup or a Fisher minute mount setup. Ill be doing mainly tight parking lots and condos along with my own driveway. Now what size plow is good for a Wrangler?... Also how much will it run me roughly for a plow setup?

thanks in advance Mike.


----------



## micklock

I just put a Snow Dogg MD75 on my 2000 TJ. http://www.centralparts.com/equipment/snowplows/buyers-snowplows/ I went with the 7.5' because of my lift and wider tires, the 7.5' is 79" at full angle and the 6.8' is 71" at full angle.


----------



## redoak

I also have a '97 Wrangler 4.0, 5 spd. I have a Hiniker 7' poly blade plow. Works great and the weight (449 lbs.) is just under the owner's manual weight limit recomendation.


----------



## tjthorson

I run a 7'6" snoway MT with downpressure. Snoway is the only manufacturer that has the downpressure and it adds another 150lbs of pressure on the blade, as well as pushes down on the rear wheels for traction. No matter what plow you decide on, invest in a set of AirLift #80702 airbags for the front coils. They will help save your springs and keep you from riding around on the bump stops. They are pretty cheap and work great....


----------



## samedaysnow

I have 6 of these bolts (it's a long story) if anyone needs them for an install. They jeep frame specific. Part number 96100623 as shown on the snoway install manual at

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100518b.pdf

It's my understanding that snoway no longer manufactures them so I thought I should post here in case someone can give them a second life.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Nbros

HI Stan Wrangler. I have a two season old plow. Its a meyer drive pro plow 6'8" its the minute mount style plow. Its in excellent condition. I'm selling my 2007 jeep wrangler. $2,400.00 Its located in MA 617 908 3257


----------



## Stanwrangler

Nbros;824960 said:


> HI Stan Wrangler. I have a two season old plow. Its a meyer drive pro plow 6'8" its the minute mount style plow. Its in excellent condition. I'm selling my 2007 jeep wrangler. $2,400.00 Its located in MA 617 908 3257


any pics? and will it fit?


----------



## cj5

Isn't 2007 the cut over year for the newer style Wrangler? Meaning that a 2007 mount probably won't fit on the 1997 Wrangler.


----------



## samedaysnow

These bolts have been sold and I no longer have them


----------



## tsut

Love my Snowdogg MD68 (6'8") on my stock 2000 Wrangler. 3rd season with it. Probably will do the air shocks, as I have ~1-2" sag when plow is mounted.

Use it for driveway(s). 

Tom


----------



## cjshloman

Hey I know of a western 6.5 set up in ct, for like 900 or something. Its what I run and its been great. Ill find the link for ya if you want.


----------



## Nielubie

2007 mount won't fit. I looked at getting my 2006 mount on 2013 JK and you need a different mount, running around $400 plus i believe the wiring harness won't work.

I picked up my Meyer 6'8" for $2100 installed from a guy on Craigslist. Its a great plow. You get much better deals buying plows in the summer.


----------



## samedaysnow

If you need a set of these bolts please email me at [email protected] They are used in the frame of the Jeep to install the plow mount. I found an old set cleaning out my garage, they are rusty but it's just on the surface. If I can figure out how to I will post a picture of them.


----------



## samedaysnow

I have 2 bolts I found recently in my garage, email me for a picture or questions.


----------

